# topshot vs pest



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Another one bites the dust red theratube rock with 38 cal


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice shooting! What are the active length of the tubes?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Man I bet you kill dozens of squirrels per year  I wish there are squirrels where I live...anyway I need to hunt them one day


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another good shot! Just keep at it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

JBarber said:


> Nice shooting! What are the active length of the tubes?


11inches


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> JBarber said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! What are the active length of the tubes?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shooting! I would have never gussed theraband red would be a killer combination with 38 caliber!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're kind of good with that thing... aren't you?!

Lol

Just get ahold of Daranda and she'll send you a cap, if you want.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> You're kind of good with that thing... aren't you?!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Just get ahold of Daranda and she'll send you a cap, if you want.


The topshot was my first platform I ever shot and it's one I still enjoy very much and about the cap I'll surely do that thanks mr bill


----------

